# [XORG] Proyectores en GNU/Linux (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

Hola, hola.

A ver si alguien me echa una patita,

Que será necesario hacer para...

1. Hacer funcionar un proyector, (No estoy seguro si la marca/modelo es relevante) en un CPU con una distro Linux/BSD usando X11.. He visto que en distros amigables existen varias secciones InputDevice para el mouse y el teclado, de ese modo o funciona, o funciona.. ¿Debería hacer igual con el monitor?, digo, ¿Es necesario agregar una sección especial a xorg.conf para el proyector? He generado el archivo con xorgcfg, de modo que todo lo que tengo es mi IBM SVGA 1024x768:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0
```

2. En caso de usar un portátil, ¿Cómo activo la salida de video VGA? suponiendo que el sistema no detecte las teclas de función.

3. Mientras estudiaba me llama una chica que necesitaba ayuda con su portátil, debía presentar un proyecto pero no sabia que debes activar la salida de video VGA, acostumbrado a estos casos me apresuré a presionar Fn+F5 en el aparatito con Windows XP, pero la diabla había jodido el teclado y conectado un chiqui-teclado en el usb, así que no habían tal Fn... (Lástima era un vaio muy bonita) Resumiendo..¿Cómo activo la salida de video en Win2, cuando los niños se han comido el teclado?

Saluditos!Last edited by sirope on Sat Jan 12, 2008 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

1. La verdad que ni idea, pero cuando he tenido problemas con el xorg.conf y he buscado ejemplos me suena haber visto alguno que tenia mas de una seccion monitor, asi que imagino que tengas que agregar otra para el proyector.

2. Utilizando kde, desde que active la use xinerama, boton derecho en el escritorio, opcion "configurar escritorio" en la ventana que aparece de los iconos de la derecha "pantalla" y por ultimo la pestaña "Multiples monitores".

3. en Win si no recuerdo mal era boton derecho en el escritorio, opcion "propiedades" y en la ventana que aparece la pestaña de la derecha del todo que de memoria no recuerdo como se llama y hay si no recuerdo mal tienes varias opciones para clonar/extender el escritorio (muchos drivers de Win, tanto ATI como Nvidia, suelen permitir el clonar/extender el escritorio desde sus propios menus a los que se suele acceder mediante el icono del driver en la barra de tareas)

Salu2.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Utilizando kde, desde que active la use xinerama, boton derecho en el escritorio, opcion "configurar escritorio" en la ventana que aparece de los iconos de la derecha "pantalla" y por ultimo la pestaña "Multiples monitores".

 

Hola, Gracias por responder.. ¿Será necesario activar xinerama?

```
3. en Win si no recuerdo mal era boton derecho en el escritorio, opcion "propiedades" y en la ventana que aparece la pestaña de la derecha del todo que de memoria no recuerdo como se llama y hay si no recuerdo mal tienes varias opciones para clonar/extender el escritorio (muchos drivers de Win, tanto ATI como Nvidia, suelen permitir el clonar/extender el escritorio desde sus propios menus a los que se suele acceder mediante el icono del driver en la barra de tareas)

```

Eso cuando el driver ha creado una sección especial no?.. Suelen hacerlo en el menú.

¿Qué será si usa el driver de Win2?

Salu2

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hola, Gracias por responder.. ¿Será necesario activar xinerama?
> 
> 

 

En mi caso el portatil tiene una ATI funcionando con el driver open y hasta que no active la USE xinerama no me aparecio la pestaña "Multiples monitores" que te comento. Con ATI funcionando con el driver privado o Nvidia no tengo ni idea, nunca lo he probado.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eso cuando el driver ha creado una sección especial no?.. Suelen hacerlo en el menú. 
> 
> ¿Qué será si usa el driver de Win2? 
> ...

 

No te termino de entender. Pero con boton derecho en el escritorio, opcion "propiedades"... deberia de funcionar si la tarjeta soporta la clonacion/extension independientemente de si instalaste el driver a mano o Win detecto la tarjeta automaticamente. (no se si es esto ultimo a lo que te referias, el menu propio del driver por lo general tan solo aparece si instalabas el driver a mano, no si Win detecta la tarjeta automaticamente)

Salu2.

----------

## paynalton

Si mal no recuerdo Xinerama es para partir en dos monitores tu pantalla.

Si lo que quieres es usar el proyector como una copia de tu escritorio actual basicamente solo tienes que tener en tu computadora el proyector conectado antes de encenderla.

Además en xorg.conf debes de colocar un nuevo DEVICE con la segunda entrada de tu tarjeta de video

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "segundaentrada"

    Driver      "ati"

# esta linea es importante para definir la segunda entrada

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:1"

#

    Screen 1

EndSection
```

Colocas un nuevo monitor como si fuera tu proyector. 

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "proyector"

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection
```

Y la resolucion que quieres enlazando a ambos

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "SalidaProyector"

    Device      "segundaentrada"

    Monitor     "proyector"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

    EndSubSection
```

Por ultimo cada vez que quieras usarlo solo cambia en tu server layout la entrada y reinicia las X

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Default Layout"

# En esta linea es en donde se cambia

    Screen      "SalidaProyector"

#

    InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

    Option "clone" "on"

EndSection

```

Una vez que tienes las dos salidas en tu xorg.conf solo tienes que cambiar por uno u otro en serverlayout

----------

## sirope

Gracias, era exactamente lo que necesitaba.

Salu2   :Very Happy: 

----------

